# navian npe 180a



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

on call plumber just called me and said the mentioned heater is throwing the E515 code. Which is basically make sure the ground is good. There are 2 heaters side by side but not linked together. They're on a 2 story duplex. Both are plugged into the same outlet. Other heater works fine. Anybody come across this and know how to fix it? Tech support is closed this weekend


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Unplug the coded heater in to the socket the good one is plugged into to start? See what happens, maybe bad outlet.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

he did that. same thing happened


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

I'll check my trouble shooting book in a minute

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Hope this helps, sorry for bad pics

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Check the power and ground connections inside the unit and on the board...
Check continuity between ground on the unit and ground on the plug...
After that if it checks okay, check continuity to the ground on the board...

After that you are pretty much screwed until Tech Support and parts are available...

Unless you want to try swapping parts between units and breaking 2 of them...:laughing:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Thanks. I passed the info to him. may just have to splice her lines in to his heater until we can get the parts. She lives on 2nd floor and her brother lives on the first floor so sharing shouldn't be an issue.


----------

